# Dangers of TS Kickbacks



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

This link came to me today from the Handyman Club, so I'm sure others here have seen it. This shows just how fast a kickback can happen, as well as how dangerous it can be. Was the guy stupid? Yup. Fortunately for him he was uninjured. Just can't say the same about the wood block or the push pad....

http://video.handymanclub.com/video/Kickback-on-Camera;recent

So remember, Stupid Hurts!!!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Vid been posted here before, with a lot of discussion.

Personally, I was taught by a very strict task master that there are certain things you just don't do on a table saw and also the technique to follow with what you can do. Without a sled, or a jig I will not handle a piece that small on a table saw and to save time for doing what was in the video, I would go to the band saw.

Based on the above, I have never experienced a kick-back.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just bad practice is what makes it happen. Been running all kinds of table saws for 30 years AND NEVER had a kick back. 
DO NOT DO STUPID **** and you will be OK. IF you think this is not good, add feather sticks, push blocks, etc, whatever you need, take the time to do it right. 
I have at any time, at least 7 push sticks of all sizes, I always use them. 
The saw never makes mistakes, ONLY YOU.


----------

